# RS6 C7 performance exhaust on 3.0tfsi



## metalhead_79 (Jul 7, 2017)

Anybody have personal or second hand info mounting a RS6 exhaust with active valves on a 3.0tfsi?

From what I gather the exhaust itself should be pretty plug&play. 
It's the valves I'm wondering about if they can be made to open on certain revs or just with a button to have them permanently opened or closed?


----------

